# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  φτυσιμο , φτου , φτου σου

## Macgyver

Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας για την περιφημη τακτικη του ' φτυσιματος ' ? πιανει ? η ειναι χαζομαρες ? ειναι καλο να δειξεις διαθεσιμος εξ αρχης , η να το παιξεις δυσκολος - η ? εγω πιστευω οτι ολη η ιστορια με το 'φτυσιμο ' ειναι ανοητη , αν ο αλλος-η , θελει φτυσιμο για να΄' τσιμπησει ' , απλως ειναι ανωριμος-η , απο την αλλη , η τακτικη ' καλημερα σας , σας ανηκω ' δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη , η μηπως ειναι ? 
Ειναι πιο καλη η τακτικη να μπερδευεις τον αλλον-η , να μην ξερει τι σκεφτεσαι εσυ γι αυτον-ην ? η να εισαι ξεκαθαρος εξ αρχης ? 
Για πετε , για πετε !!!!

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας για την περιφημη τακτικη του ' φτυσιματος ' ? πιανει ? η ειναι χαζομαρες ? ειναι καλο να δειξεις διαθεσιμος εξ αρχης , η να το παιξεις δυσκολος - η ? εγω πιστευω οτι ολη η ιστορια με το 'φτυσιμο ' ειναι ανοητη , αν ο αλλος-η , θελει φτυσιμο για να΄' τσιμπησει ' , απλως ειναι ανωριμος-η , απο την αλλη , η τακτικη ' καλημερα σας , σας ανηκω ' δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη , η μηπως ειναι ? 
> Ειναι πιο καλη η τακτικη να μπερδευεις τον αλλον-η , να μην ξερει τι σκεφτεσαι εσυ γι αυτον-ην ? η να εισαι ξεκαθαρος εξ αρχης ? 
> Για πετε , για πετε !!!!


Επειδή έχω βιώσει κι εγώ το φτύσιμο άφθονες φορές απο γυναίκα, εγώ δεν τσιμπάω με τίποτα. Αντιθέτως, ξενερώνω και μου καταστρέφεται η ψυχολογία (μετά απ'αυτά πού'χω πάθει).

----------


## Macgyver

> Επειδή έχω βιώσει κι εγώ το φτύσιμο άφθονες φορές απο γυναίκα, εγώ δεν τσιμπάω με τίποτα. Αντιθέτως, ξενερώνω και μου καταστρέφεται η ψυχολογία (μετά απ'αυτά πού'χω πάθει).



Συμφωνω , αλλα που αποδιδεις τις αφθονες φορες , κατα την γνωμη σου ? τι μπορει να συμβαινει ?

----------


## arntaben

Μπορει ρε παιδια να σας ξεματιαζουν:P ( πλακιτσα) ...τωρα στο σοβαρο εγω σαν γυναικα δεν φτυνω καποιον ποτε το θεωρω ανουσια τακτικη και ξενερωμα ειμαι λιγο κι του στυλ κυνηγοςοποτε δεν μπορω να φτυσω καποιον οταν μ αρεσει τωρα για αυτες που φτυνουν τους αντρες για να τους δωσουν σημασια θα ελεγα να αλλαζαν τακτικη ισως ειχαν και περισσουερες κατακτησεις

----------


## Macgyver

> Μπορει ρε παιδια να σας ξεματιαζουν:P ( πλακιτσα) ...τωρα στο σοβαρο εγω σαν γυναικα δεν φτυνω καποιον ποτε το θεωρω ανουσια τακτικη και ξενερωμα ειμαι λιγο κι του στυλ κυνηγοςοποτε δεν μπορω να φτυσω καποιον οταν μ αρεσει τωρα για αυτες που φτυνουν τους αντρες για να τους δωσουν σημασια θα ελεγα να αλλαζαν τακτικη ισως ειχαν και περισσουερες κατακτησεις



Πιστευεις οτι εισαι η εξαιρεση , σε αυτο που κανεις , η ο κανονας ?

----------


## arntaben

Εγω λεω πως το πραγμα ειναι 50-50 εξαιρεση ειμαι στο οτι πλησιαζω εγω αυτον που μ αρεσει το φτυσιμο δεν εχει και πολυ περασει στις μερες πιο πολυ μοδα ειναι να περιμενουν οι γυνναικες ( μεχρι τα 40 καπου εκει) χωρις να κανουν τιποτα τον λευκο ιπποτη τους κι μετα να τα φταιχνουν με οποιον βρουν μπροστα τους γτ εχει χτυπησει το βιολλγικο τπυς ρολοι και ξαφνικα θυμηθηκαν οτι δεν μπορουν να κανουν παιδι μονες τους!!! Τωρα πολυ σπανια θα φτυσει μια γυναικα κποιον που πραγματικα γουσταρει συνηθως η δεν θα ενδιαφερεται η θα το εχει βρει σαν παιχνιδι η θα βαζει τπτ στοιχηματα οπως βαζω εγω στην φορμουλα ενα ...

----------


## féerie

Εγώ πάλι θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να φερόμαστε με ειλικρίνεια. Εκδηλώνει κάποιος το ενδιαφέρον του και μας αρέσει, προχωράμε. Δεν μας αρέσει, του το δίνουμε να το καταλάβει. Απλά πράγματα. Δεν χρειάζεται να δυσκολεύουμε τη ζωή μας.

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγω λεω πως το πραγμα ειναι 50-50 εξαιρεση ειμαι στο οτι πλησιαζω εγω αυτον που μ αρεσει το φτυσιμο δεν εχει και πολυ περασει στις μερες πιο πολυ μοδα ειναι να περιμενουν οι γυνναικες ( μεχρι τα 40 καπου εκει) χωρις να κανουν τιποτα τον λευκο ιπποτη τους κι μετα να τα φταιχνουν με οποιον βρουν μπροστα τους γτ εχει χτυπησει το βιολλγικο τπυς ρολοι και ξαφνικα θυμηθηκαν οτι δεν μπορουν να κανουν παιδι μονες τους!!! Τωρα πολυ σπανια θα φτυσει μια γυναικα κποιον που πραγματικα γουσταρει συνηθως η δεν θα ενδιαφερεται η θα το εχει βρει σαν παιχνιδι η θα βαζει τπτ στοιχηματα οπως βαζω εγω στην φορμουλα ενα ...


Ενταξει , εγω ειμαι παλαιας κοπης γενια , και αρχιζω και αντιλαμβανομαι οτι η νεα γενια τα κανει ολα με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες !! αν καταλαβα καλα , μου κανεις ? ΟΚ , δεν μου κανεις ? αντε γεια , αντε γεια !!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγώ πάλι θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να φερόμαστε με ειλικρίνεια. Εκδηλώνει κάποιος το ενδιαφέρον του και μας αρέσει, προχωράμε. Δεν μας αρέσει, του το δίνουμε να το καταλάβει. Απλά πράγματα. Δεν χρειάζεται να δυσκολεύουμε τη ζωή μας.




Εσυ , feerie , εχω αντιληφθει οτι εχεις μια ωριμοτητα , και δεν μου κανει εντυπωση η απαντηση σου . Την antaben δεν την ' γνωριζω ' .

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Συμφωνω , αλλα που αποδιδεις τις αφθονες φορες , κατα την γνωμη σου ? τι μπορει να συμβαινει ?


Αυτό δυστυχώς δεν το γνωρίζω. Ίσως να είναι και θέμα νοοτροπίας. Και όταν λέω φτύσιμο, δεν εννοώ απλώς οτι δεν ενδιαφέρεται και δείχνει μη ενδιαφέρον με κόσμιο τρόπο. Εννοώ οτι με αποστρέφεται ολόκληρη.

π.χ., μου έχει τυχει να κοιτάξω κοπέλα (ακόμη και με τα γυαλιά ηλίου μου που δεν φαίνονται καν τα μάτια μου) και αμέσως φοράει τα γυαλιά ηλίου της, γυρίζει όλο το κεφάλι της σε άλλη κατεύθυνση λες και είμαι λεπρός, άλλες φορές να περπατάω μπροστά και ενώ περνάει απέναντί μου, αλλάζει ολόκληρη πορεία στο πεζοδρόμιο που ήμασταν. Θα πω και κάποια παραδείγματα που μου συνέβησαν.


Συμβάν 1: Πριν πάνω απο ένα μήνα, στο Μετρό, μια *τουρίστρια* (μπροστά στο αγόρι της κιόλας, ο οποίος και την είδε) μου χαμογέλασε. Εννοείται οτι δεν το πήρα ερωτικά αυτό. Μια στάση ευγένειας. Άλλού θέλω να καταλήξω. Μια Ελληνίδα ποτέ δε μου χαμογέλασε. Η διαφορά νοοτροπίας.


Συμβάν 2: Είμαι σε καφετέρια με 2 φίλους μου και φτάνουν 2 εμφανίσημες κοπέλες και κάθονται στο τραπέζι δεξιά μου. Μετα απο λίγη ώρα της κοίταξα λίγο, πάλι ξανά λίγο πιο μετά. Τέλος πάντων, φωνάζουν το όνομα σερβιτόρου (τον γνωρίζω) να τους αλλάξει τραπέζι και φεύγουν και κάθονται 3-4 τραπέζια πίσω μου. Εκεί που ήμουν σε κέφι με την παρέα μου ξαφνικά μιζέριασα πάρα πολύ και δε μιλιόμουν. Όλο νεύρα.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> αρχιζω και αντιλαμβανομαι οτι η νεα γενια τα κανει ολα με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες !! αν καταλαβα καλα , μου κανεις ? ΟΚ , δεν μου κανεις ? αντε γεια , αντε γεια !!!


Κάπως έτσι γίνεται, και ειδικά εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Στο εξωτερικό και να μη γουστάρουν, είναι πιο ευγενικοί.

----------


## Macgyver

wjsrp , ναι θυμηθηκα τωρα το προβλημα σου , ειχες αναρτησει και θρεντ και σου ειχα γραψει . 
Το Νο1 , ειναι η νοοτροπια των τουριστριων , ειναι πιο ανοιχτες απο τις Ελληνιδες , το καταλαβαινω . 
Το Νο2 , ειναι πραγματικα περιεργο , με παραξενευει κι εμενα αυτο που γραφεις , αλλα για να το λες , ετσι θαναι .
Αυτο με τα γυαλια ηλιου , ειναι κουφο !! πρωτακουστο !! η εμφανιση σου πιστευεις οτι ειναι μεσα στα πλαισια του νορμαλ ? ( επειδη αποκλειω το βλεμμα , λογω του περιστατικου με τα γυαλια )

----------


## féerie

> Συμβάν 2: Είμαι σε καφετέρια με 2 φίλους μου και φτάνουν 2 εμφανίσημες κοπέλες και κάθονται στο τραπέζι δεξιά μου. Μετα απο λίγη ώρα της κοίταξα λίγο, πάλι ξανά λίγο πιο μετά. Τέλος πάντων, φωνάζουν το όνομα σερβιτόρου (τον γνωρίζω) να τους αλλάξει τραπέζι και φεύγουν και κάθονται 3-4 τραπέζια πίσω μου. Εκεί που ήμουν σε κέφι με την παρέα μου ξαφνικά μιζέριασα πάρα πολύ και δε μιλιόμουν. Όλο νεύρα.


Το δεύτερο συμβάν μπορεί να μην έχει να κάνει με σένα. Μήπως το παραπήρες προσωπικά; Μπορεί να τους χτύπαγε το air-condition, μπορεί να τους ενοχλούσε το τραπέζι, μπορεί να ήθελαν να ακουμπήσουν τις τσάντες τους κάπου άλλου που να χει κι άλλη θέση... μπορεί να ήταν ιδιότροπες και να μην ήθελαν να τις κοιτάει κανένας...χίλια δύο....
Κι εγώ έχω τύχει να αλλάξω τραπέζι σε καφετέρια. Δεν είχε να κάνει με το ποιους είχα απέναντί μου....

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> wjsrp , ναι θυμηθηκα τωρα το προβλημα σου , ειχες αναρτησει και θρεντ και σου ειχα γραψει . 
> Το Νο1 , ειναι η νοοτροπια των τουριστριων , ειναι πιο ανοιχτες απο τις Ελληνιδες , το καταλαβαινω .


Χαώδες διαφορά. Παρόλο που δε μιλάω με τίποτα σε άγνωστη, σε τουρίστρια πιό εύκολα θα έπιανα την κουβέντα.





> Το Νο2 , ειναι πραγματικα περιεργο , με παραξενευει κι εμενα αυτο που γραφεις , αλλα για να το λες , ετσι θαναι .
> Αυτο με τα γυαλια ηλιου , ειναι κουφο !! πρωτακουστο !!


Περίεργο δε λες τίποτα. Ακόμα το θυμάμαι και χαλιέμαι.




> η εμφανιση σου πιστευεις οτι ειναι μεσα στα πλαισια του νορμαλ ? ( επειδη αποκλειω το βλεμμα , λογω του περιστατικου με τα γυαλια )


Ναι βεβαίως. Ακόμη και όταν φοράω τα καλά μου ρούχα μες την ημέρα (αν πάω προς/έρχομαι απο δουλειά για σημαντική συνάντηση) μου έχουν συμβεί αυτά.

----------


## aggelos11

Eχει δικιο ο/η feerie.Για μενα το να κυνηγας καποιον ειναι το απολυτο χασιμο χρονου.Με θελει καποια?Ωραια.Δεν με θελει?Δεν δινω ανουσιες ελπιδες στον εαυτο μου,το αποδεχομαι γινομαι χαλια για λιγο και τελικα το ξεπερναω πολυ πιο γρηγορα απο οτι αν το τραβαγα απο τα μαλλια και το κυνηγουσα.

Wjrsp κι εγω το χω παθει αυτο.Να μιλαω με μια κοπελα στο αμφιθεατρο κι να την ρωταω για το μαθημα,χωρις να της την πεφτω κι αυτη την δευτερη ωρα να αλλαζει θεση κι να πηγαινει να καθεται στο πιο πανω εδρανο.Ξερεις κατι ομως,δεν σκεφτηκα ουτε μια στιγμη πως εφταιγα εγω αν εκεινη εχει το συνδρομο της πριγκιπισσας κι θεωρει πως ολοι περιστρεφονται γυρω της και της την πεφτουν.

----------


## féerie

> Ναι βεβαίως. Ακόμη και όταν φοράω τα καλά μου ρούχα μες την ημέρα (αν πάω προς/έρχομαι απο δουλειά για σημαντική συνάντηση) μου έχουν συμβεί αυτά.


Τότε, ίσως πέφτεις σε γυναίκες που δεν θέλει να τις κοιτάει κανένας. Ο καθένας έχει να διηγηθεί από ένα σωρό τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Υπάρχουν γενικά πολλοί ιδιότροποι άντρες και γυναίκες σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη. Όπως επίσης και άνθρωποι που δεν θέλουν καμιά ενόχληση στο δρόμο. Εξαρτάται και από τη διάθεση του καθενός. Και δεν έχει να κάνει με την εθνικότητα.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Το δεύτερο συμβάν μπορεί να μην έχει να κάνει με σένα. Μήπως το παραπήρες προσωπικά; Μπορεί να τους χτύπαγε το air-condition, μπορεί να τους ενοχλούσε το τραπέζι, μπορεί να ήθελαν να ακουμπήσουν τις τσάντες τους κάπου άλλου που να χει κι άλλη θέση...


Όχι, δεν έγινε γι'αυτούς τους λόγους. Το κατάλαβα απ'το βλέμμα τους. Κόβει πολύ το μάτι μου σ'αυτά. Την απόρριψη την ξέρω και με κλειστά μάτια.




> μπορεί να ήταν ιδιότροπες και να μην ήθελαν να τις κοιτάει κανένας...χίλια δύο....


Είναι μακράν το πιο πιθανό αυτό.




> Κι εγώ έχω τύχει να αλλάξω τραπέζι σε καφετέρια. Δεν είχε να κάνει με το ποιους είχα απέναντί μου....


Φυσικά. Όλοι το έχουμε κάνει, κι εγώ μαζί. Άλλα τις κατάλαβα απ'τον τρόπο τους.

----------


## Macgyver

wjsrp , ειναι πολυ περιεργα αυτα που σου συμβαινουν , και ο Αγγελος λεει οτι τουχει συμβει αλλα απαξ , φυσιολογικο , εσενα ομως κατα συρροην , σε ειχα ρωτησει θυμαμαι αν εχεις υψηλα στανταρντς και ειχες πει οχι . Νορμαλ πραματα ηταν η απαντηση σου . Ποσες σχεσεις ειχες στην ζωη σου ? αν θελεις απαντας , προσπαθω να κατεθυνθω καπου .

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Συμβάν 1: Πριν πάνω απο ένα μήνα, στο Μετρό, μια *τουρίστρια* (μπροστά στο αγόρι της κιόλας, ο οποίος και την είδε) μου χαμογέλασε. Εννοείται οτι δεν το πήρα ερωτικά αυτό. Μια στάση ευγένειας. Άλλού θέλω να καταλήξω. Μια Ελληνίδα ποτέ δε μου χαμογέλασε. Η διαφορά νοοτροπίας.
> 
> 
> Συμβάν 2: Είμαι σε καφετέρια με 2 φίλους μου και φτάνουν 2 εμφανίσημες κοπέλες και κάθονται στο τραπέζι δεξιά μου. Μετα απο λίγη ώρα της κοίταξα λίγο, πάλι ξανά λίγο πιο μετά. Τέλος πάντων, φωνάζουν το όνομα σερβιτόρου (τον γνωρίζω) να τους αλλάξει τραπέζι και φεύγουν και κάθονται 3-4 τραπέζια πίσω μου. Εκεί που ήμουν σε κέφι με την παρέα μου ξαφνικά μιζέριασα πάρα πολύ και δε μιλιόμουν. Όλο νεύρα.



Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα.

Συμβάν 3: Πριν 5 χρόνια, σε καφετέρια με έναν φίλο μου, τον Α., στο τραπέζι αριστερά μας κάθονται 2 κοπέλες. Εκεί που μιλούσαμε με τον Α. πιο μετά κάπως (από'σο θυμάμαι) μας μιλανε, κάτι θέλανε να μας ρωτήσουν. Κάναμε λίγη κουβέντα με τις κοπέλες που και που κατα τη διάρκειά που ήμασταν στο μαγαζί και ήταν άνετες, ακόμα κι εγώ. Δεν προέκυψε αποτέλεσμα φυσικά, άλλα ούτε επιδιώξαμε κάτι τέτοιο. Ήταν ξένες φοιτήτριες που ήξεραν πολύ καλά Ελληνικά. Γι'αυτό λέω διαφορά νοοτροπίας.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Τότε, ίσως πέφτεις σε γυναίκες που δεν θέλει να τις κοιτάει κανένας. Ο καθένας έχει να διηγηθεί από ένα σωρό τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Υπάρχουν γενικά πολλοί ιδιότροποι άντρες και γυναίκες σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη. Όπως επίσης και άνθρωποι που δεν θέλουν καμιά ενόχληση στο δρόμο. Εξαρτάται και από τη διάθεση του καθενός.


Μα αυτό είναι το θέμα. Οτι δεν ενοχλώ κανέναν. Ούτε μιλάω, ούτε νόημα κάνω, τίποτα. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν ιδιότροποι άνθρωποι παντού, δε λέω, άλλα αυτό το καρασνομπίστικο ύφος που μου δείχνουν...





> Και δεν έχει να κάνει με την εθνικότητα.


Δυστυχώς η εμπειρία μου έχει δείξει οτι έχει απόλυτη σχέση, όσον αφορά το φτύσιμο πάντα. Τουλάχιστον στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> wjsrp , ειναι πολυ περιεργα αυτα που σου συμβαινουν , και ο Αγγελος λεει οτι τουχει συμβει αλλα απαξ , φυσιολογικο , εσενα ομως κατα συρροην , σε ειχα ρωτησει θυμαμαι αν εχεις υψηλα στανταρντς και ειχες πει οχι . Νορμαλ πραματα ηταν η απαντηση σου . Ποσες σχεσεις ειχες στην ζωη σου ? αν θελεις απαντας , προσπαθω να κατεθυνθω καπου .


Πολύ σωστά. Νορμάλ πράγματα είναι τα στάνταρντς μου. Η πρώτη σχέση μου ήταν τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2005, η οποία διάρκησε μόνο 1 εβδομάδα και δεν ήταν ολοκληρωμένη. Απο τότε, δεν είχα καμία άλλη σχέση μέχρι σήμερα, με εξαίρεση στο τέλος Αυγούστου του 2008 ως Οκτώβριο του ίδιου έτους που έβγαινα με μία κοπέλα, σε στάδιο πριν τα έχουμε ένα πράγμα. Και εκεί, όχι τίποτα ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## féerie

> Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα.
> Ήταν ξένες φοιτήτριες που ήξεραν πολύ καλά Ελληνικά. Γι'αυτό λέω διαφορά νοοτροπίας.


Δεν έχει να κάνει με την εθνικότητα. Μην έχεις στερεότυπα. 
Αν το πάρεις έτσι, μπορώ κι εγώ να απαξιώσω το φημισμένο "Greek kamaki" των αντρών που μόνο τέτοιο δεν είναι. Παράπονα πολλά θα ακούσεις κι από τις γυναίκες. Μήπως να γίνεις πιο τολμηρός;

----------


## Macgyver

> Η πρώτη σχέση μου ήταν τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2005, η οποία διάρκησε μόνο 1 εβδομάδα και δεν ήταν ολοκληρωμένη. Απο τότε, δεν είχα καμία άλλη σχέση μέχρι σήμερα, με εξαίρεση στο τέλος Αυγούστου του 2008 ως Οκτώβριο του ίδιου έτους που έβγαινα με μία κοπέλα, σε στάδιο πριν τα έχουμε ένα πράγμα. Και εκεί, όχι τίποτα ολοκληρωμένο.



Τοτε μιλαμε για γενικοτερο προβλημα με το αλλο φυλο . Σε 10 χρονια , ουτε μια ουσιαστικη σχεση ?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Δεν έχει να κάνει με την εθνικότητα. Μην έχεις στερεότυπα.


Δεν έχω στερεότυπα. Τα λέω αυτά βάσει εμπειρίας.




> Παράπονα πολλά θα ακούσεις κι από τις γυναίκες.


Αυτό είναι πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση.




> Μήπως να γίνεις πιο τολμηρός;


Όταν λες πιο τολμηρός;

----------


## féerie

Λοιπόν, ξεκίνα να μιλάς σε άγνωστες κοπέλες που σου αρέσουν. Μόνο έτσι θα βγάλεις κάποια άκρη. Αυτό που σου είπα και χθες. Ξεκίνα απ' το γυμναστήριο. Είναι ασφαλής χώρος και δεν θα σε παρεξηγήσουν.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Τοτε μιλαμε για γενικοτερο προβλημα με το αλλο φυλο . Σε 10 χρονια , ουτε μια ουσιαστικη σχεση ?


Κι όμως πέρασαν 10 χρόνια. Τίποτα, καμία ουσιαστική σχέση απο τότε. Έχω βγει φυσικά σε ραντεβού με κοπέλες, άλλα ως εκεί. Άστα, μ'έχει πάρει τελείως απο κάτω. Δεν κοιτάζω τόσο οτι απέτυχα με κάποια κοπέλα, άλλα όλο το σύνολο. Δηλαδή, το γεγονός οτι δε μπορώ να ελέγξω όλη αυτή την κατάσταση.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Λοιπόν, ξεκίνα να μιλάς σε άγνωστες κοπέλες που σου αρέσουν. Μόνο έτσι θα βγάλεις κάποια άκρη.


Σε άγνωστες κοπέλες εκτός του γυμναστηρίου, δηλαδή σε μπαρ, club, καφέ, κλπ. Αν ναι, όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, δεν το κάνω αυτό γιατί δεν ξέρω τι της να πω, όπως έγραψα παραπάνω.




> Αυτό που σου είπα και χθες. Ξεκίνα απ' το γυμναστήριο. Είναι ασφαλής χώρος και δεν θα σε παρεξηγήσουν.


Επειδή είναι κοινός χώρος, ναι, το κάνει πιο εύκολο. Μόλις ξεκινήσω, βλέπουμε.

----------


## Macgyver

Το καταλαβαινω οτι δεν μπορεις να ελεγξεις την κατασταση , αφου δεν μπορεις να εντοπισεις , ουτε στο περιπου το προβλημα . Αν ομως εισαι τοσο προκατειλημμενος για αποτυχια σε καθε αποπειρα επαφης , γινεται αυτοεκπληρουμενη προφητεια , και πιθανον να βλεπεις την κατασταση πολυ χειροτερη απο την πραγματικη . Ιδιως η ιστορια με τα γυαλια , δεν μπορει να συμβαινει , εισαι μαλλον αρνητικα προδιατεθειμενος .

----------


## féerie

> Το καταλαβαινω οτι δεν μπορεις να ελεγξεις την κατασταση , αφου δεν μπορεις να εντοπισεις , ουτε στο περιπου το προβλημα . Αν ομως εισαι τοσο προκατειλημμενος για αποτυχια σε καθε αποπειρα επαφης , γινεται αυτοεκπληρουμενη προφητεια , και πιθανον να βλεπεις την κατασταση πολυ χειροτερη απο την πραγματικη . Ιδιως η ιστορια με τα γυαλια , δεν μπορει να συμβαινει , εισαι μαλλον αρνητικα προδιατεθειμενος .


Κι εγώ αυτό ακριβώς ετοιμαζόμουν τώρα να του γράψω. Συμφωνώ απολύτως.

----------


## keep_walking

Μερικοι ανθρωποι απλως δεν αρεσουν στο αντιθετο φυλο. Για παραδειγμα οι αντρες που δινουν και ιδιαιτερη βαρυτητα στην εξωτερικη εμφανιση μιας γυναικας , δεν κοιτανε καθε θηλυκο που περναει στο δρομο. Πρεπει οι γυναικες που ειναι ασχημουλες να αλλαξουν το "ειναι" τους ωστε να αρεσουν? Μεγαλο ερωτημα και ειναι το τι θελει ο καθενας απο τη ζωη.

Απο την αλλη μπορει να εχεις εναν ανδρα που να λενε η πλειοψηφια των γυναικων wow τι παιδι ειναι αυτο και εναν αλλον που κατ' επαναληψην λενε τι μαλακας ειναι αυτος. Ετσι ειναι. Το καλο ειναι οτι υπαρχει πολυμορφια και πολυποικιλια εκει εξω και οι περισσοτεροι καταφερνουν να βρουν ενα ταιρι.

Να επισημανω οτι αυτος που ειναι αρεστος στο αντιθετο φυλο δεν σημαινει οτι κατ ' επεκταση οτι δεν αξιζει σαν ατομο. Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τον αλλον που δεν ειναι αρεστος , απλως ο καθενας πρεπει να βρει τις ισοροπιες του.

Οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια παραπανω θελουν και προσπαθεια πολλες φορες να κατακτησεις τα "θελω" σου. Αλλα και για να βρεις τη χρυση τομη του να εισαι αυτος που θες , να τα εχεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου και να εχεις και αυτα που θες.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Για αρχή να πω ότι όποιος "κολλάει" με το φτύσιμο, είτε άντρας είτε γυναίκα, έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα αυτοσεβασμού κ αυτοεκτίμησης. Κ όλως τυχαίως, πρόκειται για τα ακριβώς ίδια πρόσωπα, τα οποία δεν θα εκτιμήσουν ή θα βαρεθούν σύντομα την καλή συμπεριφορά κ το ενδιαφέρον του άλλου (γιαυτό κ ουδέποτε αισθάνθηκα καμιά συμπόνοια για όσους ταλαιπωρούνται σε αυτήν την κατηγορία). 

Όπως επίσης καλύτερα να μη σχολιάσω την τακτική κάθε μ@λ@κισμένου, άντρα ή γυναίκας (βέβαια για να είμαι ειλικρινής πιο συχνά οι γυναίκες το κάνουμε), που κουβαλάει τα 1002 κόμπλεξ κ απωθημένα, κ φέρεται άθλια/ προσβάλλει/ περιφρονεί/ υποβιβάζει τον όποιο άτυχο ή άτυχη τον/την πλησιάσει, προκειμένου να επιβεβαιωθεί ως η super γκόμενα/ γκόμενος, που σπέρνει χυλόπιτες. Υπάρχει κ ο ευγενικός τρόπος απόρριψης (δε λέμε αν φυσικά ο ενδιαφερόμενος/η επιμένει συνέχεια), δεν είναι ανάγκη να πληγώσεις ή να προκαλέσεις σύνδρομα στον άλλον/η.


Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, για μένα μιλώντας πάντα, υπάρχει 1 λεπτή κόκκινη γραμμή, που κάνει όλη τη διαφορά. Δηλ. τί σημαίνει "φτύσιμο" κ το "παίζω δύσκολος/η".......?
Είτε πρόκειται για άντρα είτε για γυναίκα, είναι ωραίο ο άλλος/η να δείχνει το ενδιαφέρον του/της, εντός ορίων. Δηλ. εάν δεν πέσω με τη 1 κ περιμένω να δω εάν κ κατά πόσο ο άλλος θα με διεκδικήσει κ θα το παλέψει, χωρίς όμως να τον γράφω ή να τον απορρίπτω εμφανώς (αλλά κρατώντας 1 μετρημένη ή θετική στάση), αυτό δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι δεν τον θέλω, αλλά ότι θέλω να καταλάβω κ ποιός είναι αυτός κ κατά πόσο με θέλει ο ίδιος ή είμαι "1 εύκολη λύση". Στο κάτω- κάτω, κάτι που το αποκτάς εύκολα δεν το εκτιμάς κ ιδιαίτερα. Αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι τον έχω τον άλλο γραμμένο ή τον περιφρονώ μέχρι να αποφασίσω, ή μέχρι να "πέσω". Κ έτσι όπως θέλω ο άλλος να με κερδίσει, αντιστοίχως θέλω να μπω στη διαδικασία να τον κερδίσω κ εγώ. Ποτέ δεν θα εκτιμούσα ούτε θα υπολόγιζα κάποιον που σέρνεται πίσω μου, ανεξαρτήτως του πώς θα του φερθώ, γιατί αυτό δείχνει έλλειψη αξιοπρέπειας. Η μαγκιά κ για τον άντρα κ για τη γυναίκα είναι τόσο στο "ψήσιμο" όσο κ στο μετά (αφού έχει δέσει το γλυκό) να διεκδικεί ο 1 τον άλλο, διατηρώντας όμως τη θέση κ την αξιοπρέπειά του.

Για το αντίθετο άκρο βέβαια, δεν έχω λόγια...... δεν υπάρχει πιο εγγυημένη μέθοδος για να μη σε πλησιάζει άνθρωπος, από το να δείχνεις λιγούρι ή απελπισμένη. Το ωραίο , κ αυτό που συντηρεί το ενδιαφέρον βρίσκεται κάπου στο ενδιάμεσο: να διεκδικεί ο 1 τον άλλον, χωρίς κάποιος από τους 2 να δίνει ή να δέχεται φτύσιμο, να υπάρχει αμοιβαία εμπιστοσύνη, χωρίς όμως να έχει ο 1 τον άλλο δεδομένο. Άμα δεθεί ο γάιδαρος, χάνεται αυτομάτως κ το ενδιαφέρον. Γιατί κακά τα ψέμματα, κανείς δεν "έχει ψηλά" κάποιον/α, για τον/την οποίο/α να ξέρει ότι ασχέτως της συμπεριφοράς του/ της, από την καλύτερη έως τη χειρότερη, δεν κουνιέται πόντο από δίπλα του/της. Ιδανικό θεωρώ το να προσπαθεί ο 1 τον άλλον να τον κερδίζει κάθε μέρα, το πράγμα γίνεται μαγεία. Αλλά θέλω πολλά, το ξέρω!

----------


## Macgyver

Οπως παντα σωστη , μαριποζα !! καλα τα λες !!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Οπως παντα σωστη , μαριποζα !! καλα τα λες !!


Να' σαι καλά..... αλλά παραμένω να θέλω πολλά!

----------


## melissa

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα για τους περισσότερους εντός Ελλάδας είναι ότι έχουν μια συγκεκριμένη άποψη για το άλλο φύλο και αυτό αφήνουν να τους επηρεάζει στις συναναστροφές τους. Τι θέλω να πω. Οι περισσότεροι λένε ότι γουστάρουν μια απλή κοπέλα της διπλανής πόρτας ενώ όταν θα δουν την τύπισσα με τον τουπέ στο μπαρ θα γουστάρουν με χίλια και θα την κοιτάνε σαν ξερολούκουμο, δεν θα τη σνομπάρουν, αντίθετα θα την επιβεβαιώσουν. Αυτό αυτόματα στα μάτια ενός κοριτσιού χωρίς τουπέ θα μεταφραστεί ως "για να σε γουστάρουν πρέπει να έχεις ύφος χιλίων καρδιναλίων". Αντίστοιχη φάση και με τα αγόρια. Και τελικά ένα μεγάλο μέρος του κόσμου πέφτει σε αυτή την παγίδα.

Επίσης αν και συμφωνώ ότι πολλές κοπέλες φέρονται σαν απροσάρμοστα αν τις πλησιάσει άντρας, το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τους άντρες στην Ελλάδα. Τι θέλω να πω. Στην Ελλάδα δεν θα σου πιάσει άντρας κουβέντα εκτός κι αν του αρέσεις εμφανισιακά και θέλει να κάνει κάτι μαζί σου, ενώ π.χ. στη χώρα που βρίσκομαι τώρα μου πιάνουν συνέχεια κουβέντα στο μπαρ ή στο γυμναστήριο απλά για να περάσει η ώρα. Έτσι κι εγώ είμαι πολύ πιο ανοιχτή εδώ να πιάσω κουβέντα γιατί ξέρω ότι ο άλλος απλά θέλει να περάσει την ώρα του και τέλος πάντων θα το προχωρήσει αν γουστάρει μετά από τις πέντε λέξεις που θα ανταλλάξουμε δηλαδή θα γουστάρει κατά ένα μέρος το ποια πραγματικά είμαι. Όχι σαν τους Έλληνες που μου έχει τύχει σε αεροπλάνο μετά από τρεις ώρες πτήσης και ενώ κάθονταν πίσω από εμένα και τη φίλη μου και μας κοιτούσαν να μας λένε: "ε, συγνώμη, μήπως θέλετε να πάμε για καφέ;". Κάτσε ρε συ, πες μου πρώτα μια κουβέντα να δεις, θα σου απαντήσω κάτι έξυπνο; Ταιριάζει καθόλου το χιούμορ μας; Επικοινωνούμε; Δηλαδή εκείνη την ώρα τι μου δείχνεις; Ότι οκ είμαι γλυκούλα εξωτερικά και φαίνεται ότι οι πιθανότητες να αρνηθώ είναι λιγότερες; Για μένα στην Ελλάδα η έλλειψη επικοινωνίας είναι αμφίδρομη. Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να σταματήσουν οι μεν να βλέπουν τους δε σαν εξωγήινους. Να ανοιχτούν, να αρχίσουν να πλησιάζουν κόσμο χαλαρά και ό,τι προκύψει.

----------


## intro11

Ανοιξατε ενα πολυ καλο θεμα, στο οποιο θα ηθελα να πω και γω την γνωμη μου .
Σαν πιτσιρικας που ειμαι αυτο ''το παιζω δυσκολη-τν γραφω'' εχει καταντησει αιδια πλεον. 

Νταξ δεν ειπα ... παιξε τν δυσκολη ..Μν το παρατραβας ομως .. Χανεται το ενδιαφερον μετα .
Η το αλλο που στελνεις μνμ κ απανταει μετα απο 3-4 ωρες ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ.
Το μονο που καταφεραν ηταν να με ξενερωσουν τπτ παραπερα.
Και στο τελος..η μαγκια ειναι οτι οι ρολοι αντιστρεφονται ...και ενδιδεις αναλογα .

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα για τους περισσότερους εντός Ελλάδας είναι ότι έχουν μια συγκεκριμένη άποψη για το άλλο φύλο και αυτό αφήνουν να τους επηρεάζει στις συναναστροφές τους. Τι θέλω να πω. Οι περισσότεροι λένε ότι γουστάρουν μια απλή κοπέλα της διπλανής πόρτας ενώ όταν θα δουν την τύπισσα με τον τουπέ στο μπαρ θα γουστάρουν με χίλια και θα την κοιτάνε σαν ξερολούκουμο, δεν θα τη σνομπάρουν, αντίθετα θα την επιβεβαιώσουν. Αυτό αυτόματα στα μάτια ενός κοριτσιού χωρίς τουπέ θα μεταφραστεί ως "για να σε γουστάρουν πρέπει να έχεις ύφος χιλίων καρδιναλίων". Αντίστοιχη φάση και με τα αγόρια. Και τελικά ένα μεγάλο μέρος του κόσμου πέφτει σε αυτή την παγίδα.
> 
> Επίσης αν και συμφωνώ ότι πολλές κοπέλες φέρονται σαν απροσάρμοστα αν τις πλησιάσει άντρας, το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τους άντρες στην Ελλάδα. Τι θέλω να πω. Στην Ελλάδα δεν θα σου πιάσει άντρας κουβέντα εκτός κι αν του αρέσεις εμφανισιακά και θέλει να κάνει κάτι μαζί σου, ενώ π.χ. στη χώρα που βρίσκομαι τώρα μου πιάνουν συνέχεια κουβέντα στο μπαρ ή στο γυμναστήριο απλά για να περάσει η ώρα. Έτσι κι εγώ είμαι πολύ πιο ανοιχτή εδώ να πιάσω κουβέντα γιατί ξέρω ότι ο άλλος απλά θέλει να περάσει την ώρα του και τέλος πάντων θα το προχωρήσει αν γουστάρει μετά από τις πέντε λέξεις που θα ανταλλάξουμε δηλαδή θα γουστάρει κατά ένα μέρος το ποια πραγματικά είμαι. Όχι σαν τους Έλληνες που μου έχει τύχει σε αεροπλάνο μετά από τρεις ώρες πτήσης και ενώ κάθονταν πίσω από εμένα και τη φίλη μου και μας κοιτούσαν να μας λένε: "ε, συγνώμη, μήπως θέλετε να πάμε για καφέ;". Κάτσε ρε συ, πες μου πρώτα μια κουβέντα να δεις, θα σου απαντήσω κάτι έξυπνο; Ταιριάζει καθόλου το χιούμορ μας; Επικοινωνούμε; Δηλαδή εκείνη την ώρα τι μου δείχνεις; Ότι οκ είμαι γλυκούλα εξωτερικά και φαίνεται ότι οι πιθανότητες να αρνηθώ είναι λιγότερες; Για μένα στην Ελλάδα η έλλειψη επικοινωνίας είναι αμφίδρομη. Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να σταματήσουν οι μεν να βλέπουν τους δε σαν εξωγήινους. Να ανοιχτούν, να αρχίσουν να πλησιάζουν κόσμο χαλαρά και ό,τι προκύψει.


Σωστότατη, ακριβώς αυτό! Βέβαια, το ότι στην Ελλάδα άλλα θέλουμε στη θεωρία, κ άλλα (για την ακρίβεια τα αντίθετα) κάνουμε στην πράξη, ισχύει παντού, όχι μόνο στις σχέσεις των 2 φύλων, κ δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαία τα χάλια μας....... Αλλού κοιτάμε κ αλλού πηγαίνουμε.

Κ να προσθέσω ότι η Ελλάδα έχει κ τα τρελά προβλήματα της "εικόνας" κ του εύκολου δρόμου σε όλα. Το 1ο συνεπάγεται ότι όλοι σχεδόν είναι κολλημένοι με το image τους, τη μόδα, τη "μούρη" που πουλάνε κ το στυλάκι τους, κ γενικά με το ο,τιδήποτε συνιστά την επιφάνεια, οπότε κ χάνεται όλη η ουσία. Σε πολλούς κ πολλές μάλιστα, εάν τους πεις να είναι ο εαυτός τους, δεν ξέρουν καν πώς είναι αυτό, οι σκέψεις του "τί εντύπωση δίνω" έχουν γίνει 2η, αν όχι 1η φύση. Πολλή μα πολλή δηθενιά, ανασφάλεια κ κόμπλεξ. Το image έχει γίνει 1 τείχος, πίσω από το οποίο οχυρώνονται κ πουλάνε 1 εαυτό, που δεν είναι ο πραγματικός τους, ενίοτε δε τους καταπιέζει κιόλας. Το 2ο είναι ίσως απόρροια της τακτικής της μέσης ελληνικής οικογένειας να καλομαθαίνει απίστευτα τα παιδιά. Αποτέλεσμα, γινόμαστε βολεψάκηδες σε όλα, κ μέσα σε αυτά κ στις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις. Μπορεί κάποιος να θέλει 1 μακροχρόνια σχέση, να θέλει την χ κοπέλα, να ...... , να........ , αλλά άμα πρόκειται μόνο να έρθει εύκολα, άμεσα, απροβλημάτιστα κ στο πιάτο. Αν χρειαστεί να ξεβολευτούν, να κάνουν υποχωρήσεις, να διεκδικήσουν, να προσπαθήσουν, εκεί ........ ούτε για πλάκα, καλύτερα το αραλίκι με θέα το ταβάνι.

----------


## Macgyver

> Όχι σαν τους Έλληνες που μου έχει τύχει σε αεροπλάνο μετά από τρεις ώρες πτήσης και ενώ κάθονταν πίσω από εμένα και τη φίλη μου και μας κοιτούσαν να μας λένε: "ε, συγνώμη, μήπως θέλετε να πάμε για καφέ;". Κάτσε ρε συ, πες μου πρώτα μια κουβέντα να δεις, θα σου απαντήσω κάτι έξυπνο; Ταιριάζει καθόλου το χιούμορ μας; Επικοινωνούμε; Δηλαδή εκείνη την ώρα τι μου δείχνεις; Ότι οκ είμαι γλυκούλα εξωτερικά και φαίνεται ότι οι πιθανότητες να αρνηθώ είναι λιγότερες;ει.



Mεκανες και γελασα οπως τα γραφεις !!! ως θεματοθετης μπορω να γελασω , ε ?

----------


## arntaben

> Ενταξει , εγω ειμαι παλαιας κοπης γενια , και αρχιζω και αντιλαμβανομαι οτι η νεα γενια τα κανει ολα με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες !! αν καταλαβα καλα , μου κανεις ? ΟΚ , δεν μου κανεις ? αντε γεια , αντε γεια !!!


Οχι δεν ειπα αυτο δεν ξερω πως ηταν στην δικη σου γενια ( αν και δεν νομιζω πως ειναι και τοσο"παλια")αλλα τωρα υπαρχει η εκμεταλλευση αντρων αλλα και γυναικών ( το 2 πιο σπανια) λογω οικονομοκων οροβληματων η το απλα για να μην ειμαι μονος-η....οσο για το αν με γνωριζεις παντα μπορεις ν με μαθεις οπως και εγω εσενα

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBMc9s8oDWE

----------


## Macgyver

> Οχι δεν ειπα αυτο δεν ξερω πως ηταν στην δικη σου γενια ( αν και δεν νομιζω πως ειναι και τοσο"παλια")αλλα τωρα υπαρχει η εκμεταλλευση αντρων αλλα και γυναικών ( το 2 πιο σπανια) λογω οικονομοκων οροβληματων η το απλα για να μην ειμαι μονος-η....οσο για το αν με γνωριζεις παντα μπορεις ν με μαθεις οπως και εγω εσενα



ΟΚ , εκμεταλλευση παντα υπηρχε , και απο τις δυο πλευρες , οικονομικα προβληματα υπαρχουν τα τελευταια 7-8 χρονια , μοναξια δεν υπηρχε την 10ετια του 80 , ουτε του 90 , στον σημερινο βαθμο , με τον καιρο θα σε μαθω και θα με μαθεις , μην σκας !!!! δεν χανομαστε !!

----------


## Remedy

> Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας για την περιφημη τακτικη του ' φτυσιματος ' ? πιανει ? η ειναι χαζομαρες ? ειναι καλο να δειξεις διαθεσιμος εξ αρχης , η να το παιξεις δυσκολος - η ? εγω πιστευω οτι ολη η ιστορια με το 'φτυσιμο ' ειναι ανοητη , αν ο αλλος-η , θελει φτυσιμο για να΄' τσιμπησει ' , απλως ειναι ανωριμος-η , απο την αλλη , η τακτικη ' καλημερα σας , σας ανηκω ' δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη , η μηπως ειναι ? 
> Ειναι πιο καλη η τακτικη να μπερδευεις τον αλλον-η , να μην ξερει τι σκεφτεσαι εσυ γι αυτον-ην ? η να εισαι ξεκαθαρος εξ αρχης ? 
> Για πετε , για πετε !!!!


η καλυτερη τακτικη, ειναι να μην εχεις τακτικη.
το να θελει καποιος φτυσιμο για να κολλησει, ειναι δικο του προβλημα και βεβαια δεν ειναι καλη ενδειξη για σχεση γιατι δειχνει καποιον μαζοχα και χωρις αυτοεκτιμηση.
αυτο που συμβαινει ομως κατα κορον, ειναι να μπερδευουμε την 'τακτικη φτυσιματος" με τον ανθρωπο που εiναι αξιοπρεπης, αυτοφωτος και δεν παρακαλαει. αυτον θελουμε, οχι καποιον που μας φτυνει.
ναι, ειναι βλακεια να θελεις να σε φτυσουν για να ασχοληθεις.
ειναι πολυ λογικο ομως να μην θελεις να ασχοληθεις με ενα ατομο που χωρις να εχετε κατι ιδιαιτερο δειχνει needy, ανασφαλες, φαινεται να κανει κρα για σχεση και για να φορτωσει την αγχωμενη υπαρξη του επανω σου.
αλλο το ενα και ΑΛΛΟ το αλλο.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Το καταλαβαινω οτι δεν μπορεις να ελεγξεις την κατασταση , αφου δεν μπορεις να εντοπισεις , ουτε στο περιπου το προβλημα . Αν ομως εισαι τοσο προκατειλημμενος για αποτυχια σε καθε αποπειρα επαφης , γινεται αυτοεκπληρουμενη προφητεια , και πιθανον να βλεπεις την κατασταση πολυ χειροτερη απο την πραγματικη .


Δεν μπορώ να πω πως είμαι προκατειλημμένος για μόνιμη αποτυχία. Απλώς, όλες αυτές οι κακές εμπειρίες πού'χω βιώσει μου ρίχνουν τη διάθεση και σκέφτομαι αρνητικά ως αποτέλεσμα. Απ'την άλλη όμως, έτσι και μου συνέβαινε κάτι θετικό σ'αυτό, εκτός οτι θα ανέβαινε η διάθεσή μου πάρα πολύ, άλλα και θα άρχιζα να σκέφτομαι και αλλιώς.




> Ιδιως η ιστορια με τα γυαλια , δεν μπορει να συμβαινει , εισαι μαλλον αρνητικα προδιατεθειμενος .


Αρνητικά προδιατεθειμένος είμαι, ως αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών των που μου έχουν συμβεί. Αλλα δεν το ξεκόβω απ'την αρχή, οτι είμαι χαμένος απο χέρι. Απλώς, όταν μου συμβαίνει, το φοβόμουν οτι θα γίνει.

Επίσης για τα γυαλιά ηλίου μου, ένα συμβάν.

Είμαι στον Ηλεκτρικό καθισμένος στην αριστερή μεριά του τρένου και καθώς μπήκαν επιβάτες (δεξιές πόρτες) στον σταθμό μου φάνηκε οτι είδα έναν παλιό συμμαθητή μου και γύρισα καλά το κεφάλι μου (φορώντας γυαλιά ηλίου) προς τα δεξιά προσπαθώντας να εστιάσω το βλέμμα μου σ'αυτόν (που τελικά δεν ήταν, απλά έμοιαζε). Τέλος πάντων, κατα τη διάρκεια αυτού, η κοπέλα που καθόταν στην ανάποδη θέση μπροστά δεξιά μου κάνει μια γρήγορη κίνηση και φοράει τα γυαλιά ηλίου της ενώ είχε λίγο λιγότερο φως ηλίου σε σχέση με μερικά λεπτά πιο πριν που δεν τα φόραγε.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Όπως επίσης καλύτερα να μη σχολιάσω την τακτική κάθε μ@λ@κισμένου, άντρα ή γυναίκας (βέβαια για να είμαι ειλικρινής πιο συχνά οι γυναίκες το κάνουμε), που κουβαλάει τα 1002 κόμπλεξ κ απωθημένα, κ φέρεται άθλια/ προσβάλλει/ περιφρονεί/ υποβιβάζει τον όποιο άτυχο ή άτυχη τον/την πλησιάσει, προκειμένου να επιβεβαιωθεί ως η super γκόμενα/ γκόμενος, που σπέρνει χυλόπιτες. Υπάρχει κ ο ευγενικός τρόπος απόρριψης (δε λέμε αν φυσικά ο ενδιαφερόμενος/η επιμένει συνέχεια), δεν είναι ανάγκη να πληγώσεις ή να προκαλέσεις σύνδρομα στον άλλον/η.


Αυτό ακριβώς προσπαθώ να περιγράψω. Με εκφράζει απόλυτα.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

Εγώ επιμένω οτι είναι Ελληνική νοοτροπία αυτό και το λέω έχοντας ζήσει για λίγα χρόνια στο εξωτερικό + οτι έχω πάει και διακοπές εκεί πολλές φορές. Καταρχάς, η Αγγλίδα και η Ελληνίδα είναι 2 *ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ* διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι. Δε μπορούν να συγκριθούν, ούτε συμπεριφέρονται το ίδιο η μια με την άλλη. Το ίδιο και οι Αμερικάνες. Μόνο εδώ στην Ελλάδα γίνεται αυτό το φτύσιμο. Παρόλο που δε μιλάω με τίποτα σε άγνωστες κοπέλες, σε ξένη θα μίλαγα πιο άνετα.

----------


## arntaben

https://youtu.be/AvLJTmu248g.....αφιερωμενο σε ολους

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα για τους περισσότερους εντός Ελλάδας είναι ότι έχουν μια συγκεκριμένη άποψη για το άλλο φύλο και αυτό αφήνουν να τους επηρεάζει στις συναναστροφές τους. Επίσης αν και συμφωνώ ότι πολλές κοπέλες φέρονται σαν απροσάρμοστα αν τις πλησιάσει άντρας, το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τους άντρες στην Ελλάδα.


Εγω μετά απ'αυτά που πάθει ως τώρα για παράδειγμα, μού'χει επηρεάσει τις συναναστροφές μου.




> *Στην Ελλάδα δεν θα σου πιάσει άντρας κουβέντα εκτός κι αν του αρέσεις εμφανισιακά και θέλει να κάνει κάτι μαζί σου*, ενώ π.χ. στη χώρα που βρίσκομαι τώρα μου πιάνουν συνέχεια κουβέντα στο μπαρ ή στο γυμναστήριο απλά για να περάσει η ώρα. Έτσι κι εγώ είμαι πολύ πιο ανοιχτή εδώ να πιάσω κουβέντα γιατί ξέρω ότι ο άλλος απλά θέλει να περάσει την ώρα του και τέλος πάντων θα το προχωρήσει αν γουστάρει μετά από τις πέντε λέξεις που θα ανταλλάξουμε δηλαδή θα γουστάρει κατά ένα μέρος το ποια πραγματικά είμαι.


Πολύ σωστά. Αυτός είναι άλλος ένας απ'τους λόγους που δεν πλησιάζω άγνωστη κοπέλα επειδή θα νομίζει έτσι εξαρχής (και ας δεν είναι έτσι) και θα εκτεθώ χωρίς να φταίω. Ίσως ένας έμπειρος να ξέρει πως να χειριστεί την κατάσταση και να ανταπεξέλθει σ'αυτό και να τις "ξεγελάσει". Ο αρχάριος κάηκε εξαρχής στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που αναφέρω. Πως να την ξεγελάσει. Θα αποκαλυφθεί, και γρήγορα μάλιστα.




> Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να σταματήσουν οι μεν να βλέπουν τους δε σαν εξωγήινους. Να ανοιχτούν, να αρχίσουν να πλησιάζουν κόσμο χαλαρά και ό,τι προκύψει.


Όσο βλέπουν τέτοια απαξιωτική συμπεριφορά απέναντί τους, αυτόματα θα κλείνονται και θα θωρακίζουν το καβούκι τους.

----------


## féerie

Εγώ πάλι από όλα αυτά που διάβασα, καταλήγω στο ότι έχει χαθεί η μπάλα ανάμεσα στα δύο φύλα τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια. Το θέμα είναι τι πρέπει να γίνει για να διορθωθεί η κατάσταση. Ωραία τα κουβεντιάζουμε, ωραία τα αναλύουμε. Φαύλος κύκλος ή αλλαγές; Μήπως οι μεν θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να συνεργάζονται με τους δε; Μήπως ο καθένας θα πρέπει να αποφασίσει μία αλλαγή για τον εαυτό του ώστε να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση; Με λίγα λόγια: οι άντρες να αρχίσουν να προσεγγίζουν περισσότερο τις γυναίκες κι εκείνες να δίνουν ευκαιρίες γνωριμίας (εφ' όσον το θέλουν, δεν είπα με το ζόρι). Υπάρχει άλλη λύση;

----------


## iliotropio

παιδια το φτυσιμο πιάνει και παραπιάνει....ελάτε τώρα μην κρυβόμαστε πισω απο το δαχτυλο μας..Ας βγουν οι αντρες του φορουμ να μας πουν ποσες φορές στη ζωή τους κόλλησαν γερά με κοπέλες που τους εφτυναν!Και οι ιστορίες που τους έχουν μείνει και διηγούνται έχουν να κανουν με τετοιες περιπτώσεις...!!!Και γυναικες επισης αλλά λιγοτερο, γιατι εμεις βαζουμε πιο γρήγορα τον εγωισμό μπροστά και προχωράμε....
wsjp πως λεγεσαι τεσπα- 2 παρατηρησεις: έχεις ενα θεματακι με τα γυαλιά ηλίου βρε παιδι μου :cool: και δευτερον tomhetιάζεις επικινδυνα -προσεξε το :p

----------


## Macgyver

Τι λες , ηλιοτροπιο , καμμια σχεση με τomhet , απολυτως . Ο wjrp ειναι καλοπροαιρετος . Με 41 ποστ που τον θυμασαι !! .

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> παιδια το φτυσιμο πιάνει και παραπιάνει....ελάτε τώρα μην κρυβόμαστε πισω απο το δαχτυλο μας..Ας βγουν οι αντρες του φορουμ να μας πουν ποσες φορές στη ζωή τους κόλλησαν γερά με κοπέλες που τους εφτυναν!


Βγαίνω εγώ και λέω οτι ποτέ δεν κόλλησα. Αντιθέτως, ξενέρωσα γερά.




> 2 παρατηρησεις: έχεις ενα θεματακι με τα γυαλιά ηλίου βρε παιδι μου :cool: και δευτερον tomhetιάζεις επικινδυνα -προσεξε το :p


Δεν έχω κανένα θέμα με τα γυαλιά ηλίου. Απλά τα ανέφερα με την έννοια οτι δε φαίνονται τα μάτια όταν τα φοράω, και παρόλαυτά, μου συμπεριφέρονται λες και με "κατηγορούνε" για το βλέμμα μου.




> δευτερον tomhetιάζεις επικινδυνα -προσεξε το :p


*tomhetιάζω*??? Τι είναι αυτό; Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό.

----------


## Macgyver

Ενα παλιο μελος , αστο , καμμια σχεση , ρωτα το ηλιοτροπιο τι εννοει .

----------


## iliotropio

> Τι λες , ηλιοτροπιο , καμμια σχεση με τomhet , απολυτως . Ο wjrp ειναι καλοπροαιρετος . Με 41 ποστ που τον θυμασαι !! .


επειδη δεν ποσταρα παλαιοτερα δε σημαινει οτι δεν παρακολοθουσα το φορουμ.Και προφανώς ο συγκεκριμενος ειχε κάνει μεγάλη αισθηση.Οκ ο wsjp ειναι καλοπροαιρετος αλλά αν προσεξεις καλυτερα θα δεις πολλές ομοιοτητες.Ακομα και στον τροπο που μου απάντησε(απολλαπλές παραθέσεις,αδυναμία να χαλαρώσει με το καθρα χιουμοριστικο μου ποστ προς αυτον κλπ)

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

φτου φτου φτου μην σας ματιασω

----------


## Macgyver

> επειδη δεν ποσταρα παλαιοτερα δε σημαινει οτι δεν παρακολοθουσα το φορουμ.Και προφανώς ο συγκεκριμενος ειχε κάνει μεγάλη αισθηση.Οκ ο wsjp ειναι καλοπροαιρετος αλλά αν προσεξεις καλυτερα θα δεις πολλές ομοιοτητες.Ακομα και στον τροπο που μου απάντησε(απολλαπλές παραθέσεις,αδυναμία να χαλαρώσει με το καθρα χιουμοριστικο μου ποστ προς αυτον κλπ)



Εγω με τον tomhet ειχαμε φιλικες σχεσεις , τον πηγαινα και με πηγαινε , ισως ημουν κι ο μονος , αλλα τον θαυμαζα , τετοιοα γραφη , δεν εχω δει , ευφυεστατος , αλλα προβληματικος . Στριμωχνε την τοτε συμμορια με τα λογια , δεν του την εβγαινε καμμια και κανεις .

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Το φτύσιμο είναι το λιγότερο..... Το ψέμα όμως από το πιο απλό, ανώδυνο και αθώο μέχρι το πιο σύνθετο είναι το περισσότερο! Για αυτό και πάντα πίστευα, πιστεύω και θα πιστεύω μέχρι να πεθάνω στην Αγία Καχυποψία. Σουρεαλιστικά τα λεγόμενα μου, αλλά η ζωή μου και η καριέρα μου μέχρι τώρα με έχει διδάξει, να πιστεύω αυτό που ανακαλύπτω και όχι αυτό που καλοπροαίρετα ή κακοπροαίρετα μου λένε! Ίσως να μην βγάζουν νόημα αυτά τα οποία λέω, αλλά πιστέψτε με κάποια στιγμή σε όλους σας αργά ή γρήγορα θα βγάλουν κάποιο νόημα και τότε θα αντιληφθείτε το τι εννοώ!

----------


## iliotropio

> Εγω με τον tomhet ειχαμε φιλικες σχεσεις , τον πηγαινα και με πηγαινε , ισως ημουν κι ο μονος , αλλα τον θαυμαζα , τετοιοα γραφη , δεν εχω δει , ευφυεστατος , αλλα προβληματικος . Στριμωχνε την τοτε συμμορια με τα λογια , δεν του την εβγαινε καμμια και κανεις .


Συμφωνώ με αυτά που γράφεις.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> επειδη δεν ποσταρα παλαιοτερα δε σημαινει οτι δεν παρακολοθουσα το φορουμ.Και προφανώς ο συγκεκριμενος ειχε κάνει μεγάλη αισθηση.Οκ ο wsjp ειναι καλοπροαιρετος αλλά αν προσεξεις καλυτερα θα δεις πολλές ομοιοτητες.Ακομα και στον τροπο που μου απάντησε(απολλαπλές παραθέσεις,)


Όχι, δεν είμαι αυτός που λες και ούτε προσπαθώ να τραβήξω όλα τα βλέμματα πάνω μου. Γι'αυτό σταμάτα να βγάζεις βρόμες για μένα ενώ δε με ξέρεις. Το ότι κάνω κι εγώ πολλαπλές παραθέσεις δε λέει τίποτα. Είμαι σίγουρος οτι το κάνουν κι άλλα μέλη. *FYI*, είμαι 30 χρονών, αν λεει κάτι αυτό.




> αδυναμία να χαλαρώσει με το καθρα χιουμοριστικο μου ποστ προς αυτον κλπ


Που την είδες την αδυναμία να χαλαρώσω; Δεν κατάλαβα! Θα μου την πεις κιόλας απο πάνω; Τη διάβασες τη δεύτερη απάντησή μου; Προφανώς δεν τη διάβασες ή τη διάβασες και δεν κατάλαβες γρι και έπεσες σε γρήγορο συμπέρασμα.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

*Tomhet*, Νορβηγική λέξη που σημαίνει: *- emptiness- emptyness- inanity- vacuity*


http://en.dicios.com/sven/tomhet



Δε με εκπροσωπούν αυτά τα παραπάνω.

----------


## Remedy

> Εγω με τον tomhet ειχαμε φιλικες σχεσεις , τον πηγαινα και με πηγαινε , ισως ημουν κι ο μονος , αλλα τον θαυμαζα , τετοιοα γραφη , δεν εχω δει , ευφυεστατος , αλλα προβληματικος ......


οντως, μονο εσυ και ο ιδιος τον θαυμαζεις. ετσι καιει και τα διπροφιλα του, αλλωστε . 
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!

στο ευφυεστατος θα διαφωνησω :rolleyes:

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> οντως, μονο εσυ και ο ιδιος τον θαυμαζεις. ετσι καιει και *τα διπροφιλα του*, αλλωστε . 
> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!
> 
> στο ευφυεστατος θα διαφωνησω :rolleyes:


Δεν είμαι αυτός που ισχυρίζεσαι εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι που διαδίδετε φήμες.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν είμαι αυτός που ισχυρίζεσαι εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι που διαδίδετε φήμες και δε σας κάνω τη χάρη να σταματήσω να γράφω στο forum.


θαυμαζεις εσυ τον τομετ? που το ειπες αυτο?

εγω δεν ισχυριστηκα τιποτε, ουτε μιλησα πουθενα για σενα η σε σενα. στον μαγκ μιλουσα. νομιζω ειναι φανερο.
ουτε ξερω ποιος εισαι, ουτε με ενδιαφερει αν εισαι διπροφιλο.
το ηλιοτροπιο που σε κατηγορει οτι μοιαζεις του τομετ, του μοιαζει περισσοτερο κι απο σενα...

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν είμαι αυτός που ισχυρίζεσαι εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι που διαδίδετε φήμες και δε σας κάνω τη χάρη να σταματήσω να γράφω στο forum.



Δεν εννοει εσενα η ρεμ , μην αρπαζεσαι .

----------


## Macgyver

> οντως, μονο εσυ και ο ιδιος τον θαυμαζεις. ετσι καιει και τα διπροφιλα του, αλλωστε . 
> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!
> 
> στο ευφυεστατος θα διαφωνησω :rolleyes:


Δεν θα χαλασουμε τις καρδιες μας για τον tomhet .

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> θαυμαζεις εσυ τον τομετ? που το ειπες αυτο?


Ποιόν; Ούτε που τον ξέρω.




> εγω δεν ισχυριστηκα τιποτε, ουτε μιλησα πουθενα για σενα. στον μαγκ μιλουσα. νομιζω ειναι φανερο.


Σόρυ τότε. Δικό μου λάθος.




> το ηλιοτροπιο που σε κατηγορει οτι μοιαζεις του τομετ, του μοιαζει περισσοτερο κι απο σενα...


ΧΑΧΑΧΑ!:D

----------


## kaity

> Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας για την περιφημη τακτικη του ' φτυσιματος ' ? πιανει ? η ειναι χαζομαρες ? ειναι καλο να δειξεις διαθεσιμος εξ αρχης , η να το παιξεις δυσκολος - η ? εγω πιστευω οτι ολη η ιστορια με το 'φτυσιμο ' ειναι ανοητη , αν ο αλλος-η , θελει φτυσιμο για να΄' τσιμπησει ' , απλως ειναι ανωριμος-η , απο την αλλη , η τακτικη ' καλημερα σας , σας ανηκω ' δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη , η μηπως ειναι ? 
> Ειναι πιο καλη η τακτικη να μπερδευεις τον αλλον-η , να μην ξερει τι σκεφτεσαι εσυ γι αυτον-ην ? η να εισαι ξεκαθαρος εξ αρχης ? 
> Για πετε , για πετε !!!!


συμφωνω μαζι σου mac.ανωριμοτητα ειναι να φτυνεις ,ανωριμοτητα και να κολλας οταν σε φτυνουν.το κολλημα κατοπιν φτυσιματος μαλλον ειναι και εγωισμος.αλλα δε συμφωνω και με την τακτικη με το καλημερα σας ανηκω με τιποτα.κατι ενδιαμεσο?δηλαδη μια σχεση με ειλικρινια και σιγα σιγα να ανοιγομαστε και να γνωριζουμε τον αλλον χωρις να πεσουμε με τα μουτρα νομιζω ειναι καλυτερο για μενα τουλαχιστον

----------


## kaity

να ρωτησω κατι?ποια ειναι η τακτικη του φτυσιματος?μπορει καποιος αν του εχει τυχει να δωσει παραδειγμα?

----------


## iliotropio

> θαυμαζεις εσυ τον τομετ? που το ειπες αυτο?
> 
> εγω δεν ισχυριστηκα τιποτε, ουτε μιλησα πουθενα για σενα η σε σενα. στον μαγκ μιλουσα. νομιζω ειναι φανερο.
> ουτε ξερω ποιος εισαι, ουτε με ενδιαφερει αν εισαι διπροφιλο.
> το ηλιοτροπιο που σε κατηγορει οτι μοιαζεις του τομετ, του μοιαζει περισσοτερο κι απο σενα...


οριστε;;;;; Απο που κι ως που;;;; Μπορεις να μου το στοιχειοθετησεις;;;;

----------


## Remedy

μπορω, αλλα δεν θελω;)

----------


## kaity

βρε αυτος ο τομνετ..:o

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Διαβάζω τον τίτλο και λέω θα αναφέρεται στο "κακό μάτι",φτου σου μη σε ματιάσω κτλ..Και κάπως έτσι να πω την βλακεία μου και εγώ...θυμάμαι κάποτε που πήγαινα δημοτικό,έκανα ποδήλατο και περνάω μπροστά απο κάτι συμμαθητές μου που με κοροϊδεύανε έτσι και αλλιώς.Εκει που περνούσα λοιπόν,λέει ο ένας "πέσε ρε" και κατά σύμπτωση χτυπάω σε μια πέτρα που ήταν στη μέση του δρόμου και πέφτω...καλό ε; ευτυχώς δε χτύπησα αλλά πρόσφερα άφθονες στιγμές γέλιου..

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Δεν εννοει εσενα η ρεμ , μην αρπαζεσαι .


Έγινε παρεξήγηση. Όλα οκ τώρα.:)

----------


## iliotropio

> μπορω, αλλα δεν θελω;)


γιατι δε θέλεις;
Ειλικρινά θα ηθελα να μάθω που το βασίζεις ,χωρίς καμια εριστική διαθεση....Απλά μου κάνει εντυπωση.
Αν δε θέλεις να το κανεις δημοσιως,υπάρχουν και τα πμ.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> γιατι δε θέλεις;
> Ειλικρινά θα ηθελα να μάθω που το βασίζεις ,χωρίς καμια εριστική διαθεση....Απλά μου κάνει εντυπωση.
> Αν δε θέλεις να το κανεις δημοσιως,υπάρχουν και τα πμ.


Δεν μπορει κανεις να σου στειλει πμ γιατι πολυ απλα δεν εχεις φτασει τα 50 ποστ. Οποτε κ εγω θα σου γραψω εδω.

Με τι καθεσαι κ ασχολεισαι βρε συ.....???? Σε οοοοοοολο το forum 2 nicks ( ολως τυχαιως...... κ που ολως τυχαιως επισης παντα το 1 ηταν συνηγορος του αλλουνου....) εχουν παθει εμμονη με τα πολυπροφιλα κ κοπτονται για αυτα. Μασανε τα φυλλα της Πυθειας, εχουν εγκαταστησει μηχανισμους ανιχνευσης που κ η CIA θα ετριβε τα ματια της, εχουν 6η αισθηση, βιονικη οραση κ βλεπουν μεσα απο την οθονη u name it. Ναι, ξερουν 1 προς 1 τα πολλαπλα προφιλ ολου του forum, η γνωση φυσικα ειναι μυστικη (μασσονεια 1 πραγμα....), γιατι οσες φορες κ να τους εγινε προταση απο 1 σωρο μελη να "αποκαλυψουν" τη θεικη αυτη πληροφορηση, η να προσκομισουν τα αποδεικτικα στοιχεια στη Διαχειριση...... σιωπη. Μονο καρφια, υπονοουμενα κ κακιες δεξια κ αριστερα. Πχ παλια η μετενσαρκωση του Tomhet ημουν εγω. Απλα μη δινεις σημασια, δειξε κατανοηση, καμια φορα το πραγμα εχει κ την κωμικοτραγικη του πλευρα, θα γελας κ συ στο τελος....... Κ εχεις ακομα ν'ακουσεις...... οτι εισαι το χ παλιο μελος, οτι εχεις 10ψηφιο αριθμο προφιλ, οτι εισαι αντρας, οτι το παιζεις ψυχολογα/ψυχιατρος κ παρασερνεις μελη, τα οποια μπλεκουν εξ αιτιας σου, οτι εισαι οντως ψυχολογος αλλα μπηκες για να διαφημιστεις, οτι...
., οτι....... ορεξη να'χεις να διαβαζεις (κ να γελας!).

----------


## iliotropio

χαχαχαχα!!!! thanks mariposa !

----------


## elis

ΜΑΡΙΠΟΖΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ ΧΩ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ
ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΓΟΥ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΥΚΟΥΒΑΓΙΑΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΗ ΡΕΜ
ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΟΠΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ

----------


## Macgyver

> βρε αυτος ο τομνετ..:o



Βρε , βρε , βρε , μεγαλο θεμα για το τιποτα ...

----------


## Macgyver

> να ρωτησω κατι?ποια ειναι η τακτικη του φτυσιματος?μπορει καποιος αν του εχει τυχει να δωσει παραδειγμα?




Θα σου πω ενα πειραμα απο την ψυχολογια , οταν σπουδαζα οικονομικα , πηρα και ψυχολογια . 
Σε ποντικια , σενα κλουβι , οταν αναβαν ενα φως , ειχαν μαθει τα ποντικια , να συνδυαζουν το φως με την παροχη τροφης , τρεχαν σενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο , οπου εγαινε η τροφη , αναμεντοτας την . Οταν το φως ηταν σβηστο , εστω και αν ταχαν αφησει νηστικα , δεν πηγαιναν στο συγκεκριμενο μερος . Μετα απο 2-3 βδομαδες , αλλαξαν τακτικη οι πειματιζομενοι , και οταν αναβαν το φως , μια εβγαινε τροφη , μια δεν εβγαινε τιποτα . Παρατηρησαν οτι τα ποντικια , πλεον τρεχαν με μεγαλυτερη λαχταρα στο αναμμα του φωτος απο πριν , αντι ναδιαφορουν , ως ισως αναμενετο . Αυτο ονομαζεται intermittent reinforcment , απλα μια στο καρφι , και μια στο πεταλο , ισως ειναι μια τακτικη που πιανει και στους ανθρωπους , στις αρχες παντα , την εκανα μικρος , ετσι για πειραμα , και ψιλοδουλευε . Εδειχνα ενδιαφερον , και μετα τοκοβα , οχι για πολυ ωστε να φανω αδιαφορος , και μετα παλι ενδιαφερον , κ.ο.κ 
Τωρα μεγαλωσα , και δεν κανω πειραματα με τους ανθρωπους !!!! ισως σε μικρες ηλικιες πιανει , δεν ξερω .

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ΜΑΡΙΠΟΖΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ ΧΩ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ
> ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΓΟΥ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΥΚΟΥΒΑΓΙΑΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΗ ΡΕΜ
> ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΟΠΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ


Dear elis εσυ μπορεις να πιστευεις στις μεταφυσικες ικανοτητες οποιου θες, τουλ. αυτη η θεοτητα που τα ξερει ολα ας κανει επιτελους κ την τιμη να εξηγησει σε μας τους κοινους θνητους τι ξερει, μη μιλαει με τοσους γριφους κ αντιφασεις, ε, γιατι τα κοινα μυαλα οπως τα δικα μας κουραζονται.

Απο εκει κ περα, οποιοσδηποτε μπορει να βγαλει τα συμπερασματα του κ να κανει τις υποθεσεις του για τα πολυπροφιλα, εαν λαβει υπ' οψιν τον τροπο κ το υφος γραφης, τις αποψεις που αντιπροσωπευει ο καθενας, τις συμπαθειες/ αντιπαθειες / εμπαθειες που διατηρει, τις πληροφοριες που δινει η αφηνει να εννοηθουν καποιο μελος για τον εαυτο του κλπ κλπ
Ολα αυτα ομως ειναι συμπερασματα, τα οποια ο καθενας τα κραταει για τον εαυτο του. Εαν τα εκφραζει δημοσια κ σε συνεχη βαση, πρεπει να τα τεκμηριωσει, κ μαλιστα οφειλει να το κανει, εφ' οσον του εχει ζητηθει κ απο τα μελη που εχουν μπει στο στοχαστρο η να δωσει τις αποδειξεις που εχει στη Διαχειριση, να πραξει κ αυτη τα δεοντα με τη σειρα της.

Οταν ομως καποια nicks (2 για την ακριβεια), πετανε μονιμως καρφια σε 3ο προσωπο, εχουν κατηγορησει τουλ. 2-3 μελη ως Tomhet, λενε για καποιο μελος οτι ειναι καποιο αλλο, επιμενουν οτι 1 μελος ειναι αλλου φυλου (πχ εγω, κατηγορουμαι ως αντρας χωρις κανενα στοιχειο, τη στιγμη που αρκετα μελη με εχουν γνωρισει απο κοντα), οταν διασυρεται μελος ως "δηθεν ειδικος" , που παγιδευει μελη, τη στιγμη που η εν λογω ειδικος ειναι κανονικοτατη επιστημονας κ συνεργατιδα του e- psychology κλπ κλπ, αυτα δεν ειναι δειγματα εξυπναδας. Δειγματα παραφροσυνης ειναι, που καταληγουν σε καραγκιοζιλικι.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Εγω παντως με τον αρραβωνιαστικο μου ειμαστε 12 χρονια μαζι και παμε στα 13.Θυμαμαι οτι ολα ηταν πολυ απλα.Του αρεσα, μου αρεσε βγαιναμε καθε μερα εξω για βολτα και καφε η ποτο και πλεον οδευουμε προς τον γαμο.Αυτα εν ετη 2003 εγω τοτε ημουν 17 και αυτος 22.

----------


## Remedy

> ... να δωσει τις αποδειξεις που εχει στη Διαχειριση, να πραξει κ αυτη τα δεοντα με τη σειρα της.
> 
> .... .


κι εσυ που ξερεις τι στοιχεια εχουν σταλει στην διαχειριση? λογαριασμο θα σου δωσουμε, η μηπως θεωρεις εαυτον, "διαχειριση"?
το τι θα πραξει η διαχειριση ειναι δικο της θεμα.
προς το παρον σε εχει ταραξει στην παρατηρηση.
συμμαζεψου, δεν αντεχουμε αλλο γελιο...


p.s. εχω γνωρισει κι εγω αρκετα μελη που μπορουν να βεβαιωσουν οτι ειμαι η βασιλισσα της αγγλιας...

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγω παντως με τον αρραβωνιαστικο μου ειμαστε 12 χρονια μαζι και παμε στα 13.Θυμαμαι οτι ολα ηταν πολυ απλα.Του αρεσα, μου αρεσε βγαιναμε καθε μερα εξω για βολτα και καφε η ποτο και πλεον οδευουμε προς τον γαμο.Αυτα εν ετη 2003 εγω τοτε ημουν 17 και αυτος 22.



Bullet , εισαι πολυ τυχερη , νομιζω !!

----------


## Remedy

> συμφωνω μαζι σου mac.ανωριμοτητα ειναι να φτυνεις ,ανωριμοτητα και να κολλας οταν σε φτυνουν.*το κολλημα κατοπιν φτυσιματος μαλλον ειναι και εγωισμος*.αλλα δε συμφωνω και με την τακτικη με το καλημερα σας ανηκω με τιποτα.κατι ενδιαμεσο?δηλαδη μια σχεση με ειλικρινια και σιγα σιγα να ανοιγομαστε και να γνωριζουμε τον αλλον χωρις να πεσουμε με τα μουτρα νομιζω ειναι καλυτερο για μενα τουλαχιστον


πολυ ευστοχο καιτη και καλα κανεις που το αναφερεις.
ΠΑΜΠΟΛΛΕΣ φορες, το κολλημα αυτο ειναι αρνηση/αδυναμια καποιου να δεχτει οτι δεν ειναι επιθυμητος στον συγκεκριμενο, απεναντι.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> κι εσυ που ξερεις τι στοιχεια εχουν σταλει στην διαχειριση? λογαριασμο θα σου δωσουμε, η μηπως θεωρεις εαυτον, "διαχειριση"?
> το τι θα πραξει η διαχειριση ειναι δικο της θεμα.
> προς το παρον σε εχει ταραξει στην παρατηρηση.
> συμμαζεψου, δεν αντεχουμε αλλο γελιο...
> 
> 
> p.s. εχω γνωρισει κι εγω αρκετα μελη που μπορουν να βεβαιωσουν οτι ειμαι η βασιλισσα της αγγλιας...


Φυσικά κ δεν ξέρω, 
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης (συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση).

Γιαυτό το λόγο επίσης ξέρουν ότι εάν είχαν εφαρμοστεί έστω κ προσχηματικά οι κανόνες λειτουργίας του forum στην περίπτωση σου, θα είχε μπαναριστεί εδώ κ χρόνια μέχρι κ η τελευταία σου παρανυχίδα.
Αλλά εάν είχες να δώσεις στη Διαχείριση τίποτα στοιχειωδώς αξιόπιστο, θα είχα μπαναριστεί κ εγώ κ όλοι όσοι έχεις κατηγορήσει ως Tomhet, βλέποντας τα φαντάσματα σου.
Το θέμα πάλι ποιός γελάει με ποιόν, άστο, δε σε συμφέρει να το ανοίγεις.........
Από παρατήρηση πάλι, 1 μόνο έχω λάβει ως τώρα, που έχει λήξει κιόλας, κ ας με διαψεύσει επ'αυτού όποιος moderator θέλει (αυτοί τις επιβάλλουν άλλωστε). 


ps: για πες λοιπόν Your Majesty...... από πού αποδεικνύεις ότι είμαι άντρας......? (δεν περιμένω απάντηση, τουλ. όχι 1 έστω κ ελάχιστα λογική απάντηση......)

----------


## Remedy

> Φυσικά κ δεν ξέρω, το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης . Γιαυτό το λόγο επίσης ξέρουν ότι εάν είχαν εφαρμοστεί έστω κ προσχηματικά οι κανόνες λειτουργίας του forum στην περίπτωση σου, θα είχε μπαναριστεί εδώ κ χρόνια μέχρι κ η τελευταία σου παρανυχίδα.
> Αλλά εάν είχες να δώσεις στη Διαχείριση τίποτα στοιχειωδώς αξιόπιστο, θα είχα μπαναριστεί κ εγώ κ όλοι όσοι έχεις κατηγορήσει ως Tomhet, βλέποντας τα φαντάσματα σου.
> Το θέμα πάλι ποιός γελάει με ποιόν, άστο, δε σε συμφέρει να το ανοίγεις.........
> Από παρατήρηση πάλι, 1 έχω λάβει ως τώρα, που έχει λήξει κιόλας, κ ας με διαψεύσει επ'αυτού όποιος moderator θέλει (αυτοί τις επιβάλλουν άλλωστε). 
> 
> 
> ps: για πες λοιπόν Your Majesty...... από πού αποδεικνύεις ότι είμαι άντρας......? (δεν περιμένω απάντηση, τουλ. όχι 1 έστω κ ελάχιστα λογική απάντηση......)


οι συκοφαντιες και οι υστεριες, δεν ειναι αποδειξη ειλικρινειας, το εχω ξαναπει.
ιδιαιτερες σχεσεις δεν εχω με κανεναν.
απλα τυχαινει να ειμαι ειλικρινης και να εχω δικιο..

προς το παρον ο μονος που μπαναριζεσαι, εισαι εσυ. αλλα επανερχεσαι..
τα υπολοιπα συζητα τα με τον χατζατζαρη ,που του κανεις τον παπαγαλο. εγω δεν σου οφειλω καμια εξηγηση και το βασικοτερο, σε βαριεμαι...

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> οι συκοφαντιες και οι υστεριες, δεν ειναι αποδειξη ειλικρινειας, το εχω ξαναπει.
> ιδιαιτερες σχεσεις δεν εχω με κανεναν.
> απλα τυχαινει να ειμαι ειλικρινης και να εχω δικιο..
> τα υπολοιπα συζητα τα με τον χατζατζαρη ,που του κανεις τον παπαγαλο. εγω δεν σου οφειλω καμια εξηγηση και το βασικοτερο, σε βαριεμαι...



"Είσαι ειλικρινής κ έχεις δίκιο...????" Η πρωταπριλιά αργεί ξέρεις, άνοιξε κ κανένα ημερολόγιο! 
Δεν περίμενα καλύτερη απάντηση.
Αλλά άμα όντως με βαριέσαι, σταμάτα να ασχολείσαι μαζί μου, σίριαλ τις έχεις κάνει τις συκοφαντίες, όπως εγώ ουδέποτε ασχολήθηκα μαζί σου. 
Ο χατζατζάρης ποιός είναι.....? Κανείς που πάλι "βαριέσαι να ασχοληθείς", αλλά δεν έχεις αφήσει thread για thread που να μην γράψεις παραληρήματα, κατεβατά κ ραψωδίες με υπονοούμενα εναντίον του.....?

----------


## Remedy

> "Είσαι ειλικρινής κ έχεις δίκιο...????" Η πρωταπριλιά αργεί ξέρεις, άνοιξε κ κανένα ημερολόγιο! 
> Δεν περίμενα καλύτερη απάντηση.
> Αλλά άμα όντως με βαριέσα,ι σταμάτα να ασχολείσαι μαζί μου, σίριαλ τις έχεις κάνει τις συκοφαντίες, *όπως εγώ ουδέποτε ασχολήθηκα μαζί σου.* 
> Ο χατζατζάρης ποιός είναι.....? Κανείς που πάλι "βαριέσαι να ασχοληθείς", αλλά δεν έχεις αφήσει thread για thread που να μην γράψεις παραληρήματα, κατεβατά κ ραψωδίες με υπονοούμενα εναντίον του.....?


το ετερον σου εναμισυ.
για τα παραληρηματα σας, να τα συζητησεις επισης με τον χατζατζαρη :)

ακομα γελαμε...

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> το ετερον σου εναμισυ.
> για τα παραληρηματα σας, να τα συζητησεις επισης με τον χατζατζαρη :)
> 
> ακομα γελαμε...


Γέλα κακομοίρα γιατί γελάς μόνη σου...... για λύπηση είσαι. Σου αφήνω για 1 ακόμη φορά το πεδίο ελεύθερο να ρίξεις όσο δηλητήριο θέλεις....... μπας κ νοιώσεις ότι κάτι κάνεις σε αυτή τη ζωή, αφού έτσι μόνο μπορείς να υπάρχεις, πίσω από 1 οθόνη σε 1 forum, πλέκοντας ίντριγκες κ σενάρια.

----------


## Remedy

> Γέλα κακομοίρα γιατί γελάς μόνη σου...... για λύπηση είσαι. Σου αφήνω για 1 ακόμη φορά το πεδίο ελεύθερο να ρίξεις όσο δηλητήριο θέλεις....... μπας κ νοιώσεις ότι κάτι κάνεις σε αυτή τη ζωή, αφού έτσι μόνο μπορείς να υπάρχεις, πίσω από 1 οθόνη σε 1 forum, πλέκοντας ίντριγκες κ σενάρια.


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα!!

μια ζωη, οτι ναναι..

(ακομα γελαμε...)

----------


## Aeon

Κλειδώνω το θέμα.

----------

